# Which window/wall A/C?



## dthornton (Sep 22, 2016)

We like bedroom COLD for sleeping. We're planning to buy a window A/C to put in the bedroom; probably mounted in the wall. Back in the "old days" most window A/Cs had a "vent" lever you could open to just draw in fresh air from the outside when it's cold out. Can't seem to find any like that anymore. The bedroom is 12' X 22'. What brand/model window A/Cs do y'all recommend? Here in San Antonio, it's still in the 80s to low 90s. Is the LG 10,000 BTU a good model, and good size for the room? Thanks!


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 22, 2016)

10,000 should be more than enough for the bedroom IMO. We have a 10&#8217;000 that cools our whole first floor but then again we live up north. We have a 5,000 in the bedroom and it kept up fine when the temps were in the 80-90 range. I don&#8217;t have anything bad to say about LG products haven&#8217;t used an AC from them though. 

Around here we mount them in the windows because we do need to take them out for winter.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> 10,000 should be more than enough for the bedroom IMO. We have a 10000 that cools our whole first floor but then again we live up north. We have a 5,000 in the bedroom and it kept up fine when the temps were in the 80-90 range. I dont have anything bad to say about LG products havent used an AC from them though.
> 
> Around here we mount them in the windows because we do need to take them out for winter.



Mount it high in the wall a build a snap on insulated box for the winter:trophy:


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'd look at a mini-split system instead of a window unit.  Much quieter, more efficient and they add value to your house as a permanent improvement.  A window AC is considered personal property and doesn't add to the resale value of your house.

If possible put the unit in the shade.


----------

